# Sony H50 or Canon S5 IS



## devilhead_satish (May 17, 2008)

*Sony H50 or Canon S5 IS or Olympus 570*

The dilemma that's been plaguing me lately.
What do you guys say?


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 20, 2008)

I guess I'd better add the Olympus 570 to the equation.
Please help guys.


----------



## chicha (May 20, 2008)

the only way you can decide is that if you narrow it to what exactly you want from these cams.
after that it should be pretty easy.
since you have narrowed it down to two choices, compare them by taking the same scene with these cams and use a laptop or a pc to check the images.
and then you could do the same during night to see how the night shot works.

i have a canon and a sony not these models, and i have fond canon to be better, so i would suggest you to buy cannon


----------



## alok4best (May 20, 2008)

I will vote for Canon...Sony products are simply overpriced..plus the Canon model u mentioned has Image Stabilizer Lense, so Hand Shakes while clicking the capture button wont produce any blur in the image,


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 20, 2008)

What do you guys think of Olympus cams?


----------



## chicha (May 20, 2008)

what is the main purpose of this cam?
are you a photographer?
are you learning or is it for normal daily use?

Olympus cams are good too but the expensive ones are better.
the same with sony, and nikon, cannon cams are nice and are better priced.


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 21, 2008)

I will be learning photography on the cam. I would have loved to buy an SLR but my piddly 22k budget doesnt permit one.


----------



## chicha (May 21, 2008)

ok in that case i would say canon, my uncle is a part time photographer and he uses canon him self and gefted me A620. 

so go for canon, but what you can do is take both the cams and test it under the same light conditions using the same scene, and if possible test them under low light conditions.
and also try to get professional help from the place you are going to learn photography.

i love photography myself, but i am trying to learn it my self.


----------



## sysfilez (May 21, 2008)

u can get a dslr from gray market within ur budget.


----------



## chicha (May 21, 2008)

*www.letsgodigital.org/en/camera/specification/compare.html
this will i think help you compare 4 cams.


----------

